# Moving to London - Packing Advice



## proost11 (Nov 11, 2011)

I'll be moving to London in a few months and have started all the necessary preparations. One of the things I'm doing now is deciding what to bring with me and what to leave here in the US. So, my question for those of you who have already made the move is:

What's the one thing you wished you had brought with you when you moved? (Or the one thing you were really grateful you did bring with you?)

Thanks!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Have a look thru this thread - a real eye opener for us Brits LOL

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/br...ics-life-you-wish-you-had-brought-you-uk.html

Jo xxx


----------



## proost11 (Nov 11, 2011)

Thanks, Jo! I actually did read that one. I think I'm in a bit of a different phase of my life than the original poster! Single, young professional. I won't be bringing any big electronics with me 

Ziplock bags and large bottles of Tylenol are good ideas, but I'm curious if there's anything else...


----------



## rifleman (Jun 24, 2011)

Umbrella, Souwester & Wellington Boots.


----------



## mamasue (Oct 7, 2008)

Tylenol really isn't necessary to bring...
It's readily available in any pharmacy under the name of paracetamol (acetominophen in the US)
The generic is very cheap... and exactly the same formula as Tylenol.


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

mamasue said:


> Tylenol really isn't necessary to bring...
> It's readily available in any pharmacy under the name of paracetamol (acetominophen in the US)
> The generic is very cheap... and exactly the same formula as Tylenol.


True, but you can only buy 32 at a time. It's the convenience of having a large bottle makes it worth bringing.


----------



## mamasue (Oct 7, 2008)

nyclon said:


> True, but you can only buy 32 at a time. It's the convenience of having a large bottle makes it worth bringing.



True, if the Op wants to waste luggage allowance on bottles of pills you can buy anywhere....
Why would anybody need more than 32 at a time??

Sorry....:focus:


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

> Why would anybody need more than 32 at a time??


Because:

Who wants to worry about constantly replenishing it all the time?


> It's the convenience of having a large bottle makes it worth bringing.


Obviously this isn't something that bothers you, but when you're used to buying over the counter pain medication once every year or two, not having to constantly worry about having it on hand just might make things a little bit easier for someone moving to a new country.


----------



## proost11 (Nov 11, 2011)

rifleman said:


> Umbrella, Souwester & Wellington Boots.


Thanks. Great reminders! Good thing I love the rain


----------



## mamasue (Oct 7, 2008)

nyclon said:


> Because:
> 
> Who wants to worry about constantly replenishing it all the time?
> 
> Obviously this isn't something that bothers you, but when you're used to buying over the counter pain medication once every year or two, not having to constantly worry about having it on hand just might make things a little bit easier for someone moving to a new country.



Surely the OP will go grocery shopping more than once every year or 2?? Paracetamol is sold in every pharmacy, as well as Tesco, Sainsburys Asda, wherever!
Oh well, it's no big deal, I was just trying to be helpful!


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

mamasue said:


> Oh well, it's no big deal, I was just trying to be helpful!


So was I.


----------



## SilversMiller (Jul 11, 2011)

Hi Proost11, I will be moving to UK to settle, I am a 50+ female, so apart from being overly sentimental... it's going to be hard enough to sell & give away most of my cherished belongings, simplify & choose what will be most important to have with me when I'm in UK. We can buy most anything online these days & we can store photos, music & videos on our phones & computers. So I was really hoping to hear a few more tips on what to bring from US in suitcases, but I guess only WE know what we'll miss most. Obviously they sell PLENTY of umbrellas in UK with their rainfall, so if we only have "so much room" in our luggage...my thoughts are to maybe pick the small, light "regularly used comfort items" that will give you a sense of "home" while you adjust to your new surroundings. The satin pillow cases my Mother made me will be the first thing I grab, but maybe you have a favorite travel mug or an old handmade Christmas ornament? Pack things you can't replace easily, and then invite your family/friends to visit you in UK & bring what you miss...then you can help replace the space with goodies from UK for their return. We're definitely creatures of habit, but we're also more adaptable than we think.


----------



## proost11 (Nov 11, 2011)

Thanks SilversMiller! This sentiment is actually what I was hoping to help capture. I've been thinking about it a lot lately and you're right, that one "thing" will be unique to each of us. And I know exactly the thing I'll want.

Good luck with your move! Here's to making new memories and traditions abroad!



SilversMiller said:


> Hi Proost11, I will be moving to UK to settle, I am a 50+ female, so apart from being overly sentimental... it's going to be hard enough to sell & give away most of my cherished belongings, simplify & choose what will be most important to have with me when I'm in UK. We can buy most anything online these days & we can store photos, music & videos on our phones & computers. So I was really hoping to hear a few more tips on what to bring from US in suitcases, but I guess only WE know what we'll miss most. Obviously they sell PLENTY of umbrellas in UK with their rainfall, so if we only have "so much room" in our luggage...my thoughts are to maybe pick the small, light "regularly used comfort items" that will give you a sense of "home" while you adjust to your new surroundings. The satin pillow cases my Mother made me will be the first thing I grab, but maybe you have a favorite travel mug or an old handmade Christmas ornament? Pack things you can't replace easily, and then invite your family/friends to visit you in UK & bring what you miss...then you can help replace the space with goodies from UK for their return. We're definitely creatures of habit, but we're also more adaptable than we think.


----------



## SilversMiller (Jul 11, 2011)

proost11 said:


> Thanks SilversMiller! This sentiment is actually what I was hoping to help capture. I've been thinking about it a lot lately and you're right, that one "thing" will be unique to each of us. And I know exactly the thing I'll want.
> 
> Good luck with your move! Here's to making new memories and traditions abroad!


Good luck to you too Proost11...I've learned a lot on this forum and people seem to be very helpful and genuine. I will look forward to hearing how you're doing and hope that the process goes smoothly. Take care!


----------



## FrancescaBRIT (Nov 21, 2011)

If you go to a doctor in the UK and they prescribe you some paracetamol they give out 100 or more at a time


----------



## Liz in UK (Jul 31, 2011)

On the subject of Tylenol, if you ever use Tylenol PM, bring that with you as it is about 12 pounds for 12 tablets of the equivalent here, but about $12 for 500 in the States (If you buy the generic). And the one thing that I forgot and asked my family for when they came over for my wedding was American measuring cups. I brought an American cookbook, but no measuring cups or spoons, and got very annoyed with conversions, and then couldn't figure out why my recipes were slightly off if I used British cups. (A British cup is 10 fl oz as opposed to the American 8 fl oz)


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Francesca said:


> If you go to a doctor in the UK and they prescribe you some paracetamol they give out 100 or more at a time


Yes, but unless you are under 19 or over 60 or on low income etc, you have to pay prescription charge of £7.40. Or you can buy two packs of paracetamol (32 tablets) for around 50p, and you just have to go around three different supermarkets or bargain shops (will cost more in pharmacies) for a grand total of around £1.50.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Joppa said:


> Yes, but unless you are under 19 or over 60 or on low income etc, you have to pay prescription charge of £7.40. Or you can buy two packs of paracetamol (32 tablets) for around 50p, and you just have to go around three different supermarkets or bargain shops (will cost more in pharmacies) for a grand total of around £1.50.


..... and legally you have to be over 16 (and prove it if there is any doubt) to buy paracetamol over the counter in the UK 

Jo xxx


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

jojo said:


> ..... and legally you have to be over 16 (and prove it if there is any doubt) to buy paracetamol over the counter in the UK


And you have to be 18 or over to post here (have read the rules!)


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Liz in UK said:


> On the subject of Tylenol, if you ever use Tylenol PM, bring that with you as it is about 12 pounds for 12 tablets of the equivalent here, but about $12 for 500 in the States (If you buy the generic). And the one thing that I forgot and asked my family for when they came over for my wedding was American measuring cups. I brought an American cookbook, but no measuring cups or spoons, and got very annoyed with conversions, and then couldn't figure out why my recipes were slightly off if I used British cups. (A British cup is 10 fl oz as opposed to the American 8 fl oz)


Measuring cups and spoons is an excellent idea. The other thing, though, is that British flour may be different from the US type. I know the flour here in France is "moister" than US flour and really doesn't work well in baking recipes. (Made one of my favorite cake recipes and wound up with a cake pan full of goo rather than a nice cake.)
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## rifleman (Jun 24, 2011)

Joppa said:


> And you have to be 18 or over to post here (have read the rules!)


At 21 I just squeezed in there ;-)


----------



## SilversMiller (Jul 11, 2011)

Bevdeforges said:


> Measuring cups and spoons is an excellent idea. The other thing, though, is that British flour may be different from the US type. I know the flour here in France is "moister" than US flour and really doesn't work well in baking recipes. (Made one of my favorite cake recipes and wound up with a cake pan full of goo rather than a nice cake.)
> Cheers,
> Bev


I'm an avid baker, so I appreciate the advice in the measuring tools & flour too. Perhaps...like here in the states there are different types of flour to choose from such as "self rising" and "pastry" flours, or maybe we'll need to adjust the baking soda/baking powder to give the recipes the rising agents needed. Oh well, my poor Fiance' will have to put up with my trials & errors when I get to England! lol Maybe we should stick with the cookbooks written for the area we live in which probably take their own :caked:ingredients into consideration...eh?


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

> Maybe we should stick with the cookbooks written for the area we live in which probably take their own ingredients into consideration...eh?


I am not a baker at all but I am a respectable cook. I recently wanted to make some brownies for an event rather than buy them or use a boxed version and that was the best advice that I received. I found a UK recipe with UK measurements and ingredients (obviously) so there was no need for interpretation and they turned out excellent. (If I say so myself.)


----------



## SilversMiller (Jul 11, 2011)

nyclon said:


> I am not a baker at all but I am a respectable cook. I recently wanted to make some brownies for an event rather than buy them or use a boxed version and that was the best advice that I received. I found a UK recipe with UK measurements and ingredients (obviously) so there was no need for interpretation and they turned out excellent. (If I say so myself.)


Right on! but now I'm craving brownies....thanks!


----------



## Liz in UK (Jul 31, 2011)

And here I thought it was my mathematical conversion skills and then my less than stellar cake baking skills that made my cupcakes into little bricks instead of tasty confectionery creations...Perhaps it is the flour and not me. Thanks for the tip!


----------

